# Glucosamine Vitamin



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 

Your Vet should be able to tell you which supplements will help the best for your Golden and the dosage. 

I have a 10 yr., I give him Dasuquin with MSM joint supplements. There's also an Advanced Dasuquin available now, but you can only get it through your Vet. 

Your Vet may recommend some pain medication as well. You can ask about laser treatment or acupuncture too. 

Your girl's weight sounds good. If you have access to a pool, lake, or any type of water for swimming, swimming is one of the best forms of exercise because it does not put any stress or strain on the joints. 

Hope she will be doing better.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Glucosamine won't ease pain. If your dog is suffering with arthritis, you should consult with your vet. There are many painkillers that will help. Glucosamine is a very low level joint supplement and the amount in most commercial foods is insignificant. Supplemental glucosamine can help keep joints healthy, but once there is pain, it won't help at all. There are higher level joint supplements - Dasuquin, Cartrophen, etc - but it sounds like your dog is ready for pain relief.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

There is never enough Glucosamine in a dog food if your dog is needing a supplement. It''s usually only about 400ppm per cup of food which is an average of about 60-80mg and a supplement will be 500mg.


What you want is a supplement like NuPro joint supplement.. It uses Glucosamine, MSM and Ester-C. You c



Glucosamine is just a lubricant for the knee. Think of 3n1 oil for a squeaky wheel. 



Ester-C is is vitamin C an anti-inflammatory but Ester-C is chelated meaning it's bound to protein and absorbed into the blood stream and is always available. Vitamin C is in the intestines and what doesn't metabolize then leaves the system and more needs to be consumed before it can benefit from it again. 



MSM (Methylsulfonylmethan)is sulfur based and helps the body repair (not rebuild) cartilage. As it degrades, cartilage frays and wears away. MSM helps to kind of seal off the dame and helps keep it from getting worse. Vitamin C (Ester-C) helps both Glucosamine and MSM metabolize and work better together. MSM is also a pain manager of sorts too.


Try not to use Rimadyl unless you really have to. It is really just a pain manager and in high enough doses can lead to liver function issues.


----------

